
Ask HN: How are you improving code quality in large team? - sunasra
1. How do you motivate team to review PR thoroughly?<p>2. How do you motivate team to write quality tests cases with good coverage<p>3. should developer write automation?<p>Thanks
======
sidcool
It's difficult to achieve it for a single team if the rest of org does not
focus on it. Culture does play a part here.

------
joeblow9999
pair programming

